# مراحــل الجنيــــــن و الكتــــاب المقـــــدس...



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*مراحل الجنين و الكتاب المقدس*

​ 
يقول الكتاب المقدس فى سفر (ايوب 10 - 13:8) :
"أذكرأنك جبلتنى كالطين أفتعيدنى إلى التراب . ألم تصبنى كاللبن وخثرتنى كالجبن . كسوتنى جلدًا ولحمًا فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب . منحتنى حيوة ورحمة وحفظت عنايتك روحى" .​ 
هنا أيوب يتأمل
فى محبة الله وعنايته ورعايته به والتى ظهرت فى خلقته و بطريقة اعجازية يقول لنا ويخبرنا ايوب النبى عن مراحل تطور الجنين بقوله 
((* وقد جبلتنى كالطين*))​ 
هنا وبمنتهى الدقة
يخبرنا ايوب النبى بحقيقة ان ( أصل الإنسان من طين ) هذه الحقيقة التى ذكرها ايوب النبى قد سبق للكتاب المقدس أن نبه إليها قبل ان يقولها محمد فى قرأنه بمئات مئات السنين .​ 
وها هى اقوال الكتاب المقدس ثابتة راسخة كحقيقة فى(تكوين 7:2):
"* و جبل الرب الاله ادم ترابا من الارض و نفخ في انفه نسمة حياة فصار ادم نفسا حية*" ​ 
وتؤكدها ايضا الاية الواردة فى سفر الجامعة 3: 21 :
*"من التراب والى التراب يعود " .*​ 
ثم يصف أيوب بداية تشكيل الانسان بقوله
*((ألم تصبنى كاللبن وخثرتنى كالجبن))*
ومعروف انه فى صناعة الجبن يبدأ الجبن يتخثرأى يأخذ شكل الجبن الصلب من وسط اللبن السائل​ 
وهو عينما نراه فى شكل الحيوانات المنوية التى تشبه اللبن المتخثر والذى يتحد بالبويضة مكونا الزيجوت و الزيجوت عبارة عن خلية غير متخصصة، لها القدرة الكاملة والإمكانية الفائقة للإنقسام المستمر لإنتاج أي نوع من الخلايا الوظيفية المتخصصة .. ​ 
والتى تنقسم بدورها الى ثلاث طبقات كل طبقة مسؤله عن انسجة معينة فى منظومة اعجازية وتوافق عجيب بديع يصوره لنا الكتاب المقدس فى سفر ايوب بقوله ... 
*كسوتنى جلدًا ولحمًا فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب .*​ 
لاحظ حرف الواو فى :
جلدًا ( و ) لحمًا ... بعظام ( و ) عصب ​ 
ان حرف ال ( و) هنا لا يفيد التسلسل او التتابع مثل ( ثم او ف ) ولكن يفيد المعية​ 
*وهذا ليس اختراعا ولكنه حسب قواعد اللغة العربية ... *
*واليكم القاعدة *
*واو المعية لا تفيد اشتراك ما قبلها وما بعدها في الحكم بل تدل على المصاحبة ، والاسم بعدها يكون منصوبا دائما على انه مفعول معه. *​ 
*تتعين الواو للمعيه إذا كان هناك مانع من العطف . *​ 
*تتعين الواو للعطف بعد ما لا يأتي وقوعه إلا من متعدد. *​ 
*إذا صح العطف ولم يجب جاز أن تكون الواو للعطف وأن تكون للمعية.*​ 
*للتأكد من المعنى ادخل الرابط*
*http://zahra1.com/BHOOTH/Nahow1-29.htm*​ 


​ 
السادة الافاضل
*ساشرح لكم كيف يتكون الجنين من البداية للنهاية*
ان الجنين يبدأ بحيوان منوى من الرجل وبويضة من المرأة مكونا الخلية الاولية المعروفة بالزيجوت​ 
فبعد ان تتكون الخلية الاولية الملقحة ( زيجوت ) تبدأ هذه الخلية الملقحة فى الانقسام الى 2 ثم الى 4 ثم الى 8 ثم الى 16 ... الخ الخ .​ 
وكل الخلايا الجديدة الناتجة من هذا الإنقسام تدعى: 
خلايا جذعية بلاستوميرية أو اختصارا بلاستوميرات .​ 
ثم تتحول إلى مجموعتين من الخلايا الجذعية، مكونة غلافين، هما:
خلايا الغلاف الخارجي الذي سيكون فيما بعد التروفوبلاست Trophoblast التي من خلاياها ستتكون أنسجة المشيمة Placenta التي تثبت الجنين في بطانة جدار الرحم Uterine Endothelium والحبل السري Umbilical Cord الذي ينقل العناصر الغذائية وخامات البناء من دم الأم ومنه أيضا سيتكون أنسجة غلاف الحماية الذي يدعى الغشاء الأمنيوني Amniotic Membrane الذي يفرز السائل الأمنيوني Amniotic Fluid الذي يسبح فيه الجنين حتى تحين ساعة الولادة أما الكتلة الداخلية من الخلايا الجذعية فستكون فيما بعد جميع أنسجة وأعضاء جسم الجنين.​ 
*أذن في نهاية المرحلة*
يتكون جسم الجنين من كتلة خلايا جذعية تتصنف إلى جزئين رئيسيين، هما:
الفطب الخارجي (الترفوبلاست) ... والكتلة الداخلية .​ 
ثم تتلاحم في نهايةالأسبوع الثاني من الإخصاب و تتصنف بطانة الخلايا الجذعية الداخلية ألى ثلاث طبقات من الخلايا المتميزة التي تبدأ بالتخصص وهي: الطبقة الخارجية أو"الإكتودرم" Ectoderm والطبقة الداخلية أو "الإنتوديرم" Entoderm والطبقة الوسطى أو "الميزوديرم" Mesoderm. ومن كل طبقة من هذه الخلايا تتكون أنواع مختلفة من الأعضاء الجسدية للجنين​ 
راجع هذا الرابط
http://www.visembryo.com/baby/6.html
الاكتوديرم هو المسؤال عن تكوين الجلد والمخ والاعصاب والعين والاذن 
الاندوديرم هو المسؤال عن تكوين الكبد والبنكرياس والاحشاء
الميزوديرم هو المسؤل عن تكوين العظام والعضلات والاوعية الدموية و الأنسجة المدعمة​ 
وهذه الانسجة تتكون فى منظومة متوافقة مع بعضها البعض​ 
لاحظ اخى الكريم قول الكتاب المقدس
". كسوتنى جلدًا ولحمًا….. فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب…. "
ولان الجلد يتكون من الاكتوديرم ومعه يتكون بعض الاجهزة من الثلاث طبقات مثل المخ والاذن والكبد والاحشاء .... الخ​ 
واليك المراحل التى تؤكد صدق الكتاب المقدس
ها هى المرحلة العاشرة تبين تكوين عضلة القلب (لحم)
stage 10
cardiac muscle
http://www.visembryo.com/baby/10.html​ 
فى المرحلة 12 تبين تكوين المخ والحبل الشوكى كأكبر نسيجين لحميين يتكونان فى هذه المرحلة
stage 12 
At this stage, the brain and spinal cord together are the largest and most compact tissue of the embryo
http://www.visembryo.com/baby/12.html​ 
اما فى المرحلة ال14
فستجد دقة قول الكتاب المقدس فى قوله :
" فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب "
وهى تبين تكوين براعم الاطراف العلوية واليد مع توزيع الاعصاب فى عملية توافقية اعجازية (( لان حرف ال ( و) هنا لا يفيد التسلسل او التتابع مثل ( ثم او الفاء ) ولكن حرف الواو يفيد المعية )) وهى تثبت اعجاز الكتاب المقدس فى قوله :
" فنسجتنى بعظام وعصب "​ 
راجع هذه المرحلة والرابط فى الاسفل للرجوع والتأكد
stage 14
Limbs
Upper limbs elongate into cylindrically-shaped buds, tapering at tip to eventually form hand plate. Nerve distribution process, innervation, begins in the upper limbs
http://www.visembryo.com/baby/14.html​ 
ان الكتاب المقدس ليس كتاب علوم ولا هو كتاب طب
ولكن 
حينما يتكلم فى العلوم يكون كأنه كتب علوم 
وحينما يتكلم فى الطب يكون وكأنه كتاب طب ...​ 

صلوا من اجل ضعفى





*منقول من الموضوع الأصلى هنا:
**http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16725*​


----------



## Rosetta (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*قدوس اسم الله القوي القدير 

شكراااااااااا ابو تيربو للموضوع الروعة
يستاهل التقييم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *قدوس اسم الله القوي القدير
> 
> شكراااااااااا ابو تيربو للموضوع الروعة
> يستاهل التقييم
> ...


ربنا يخليكى تاسونى...
بس التقيم دة مش من حقى...
اللى يستاهل التقيم صاحب الموضوع الأصلى اللى نقلت منه الموضوع...
أشكرك تاسونى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة.


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع رائع رائع ____ رااااائع

شكرا أخى الغالى

 الرب يبارككم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع رااااااااااائع
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## ABOTARBO (14 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع رائع رائع رائع ____ رااااائع
> 
> شكرا أخى الغالى
> 
> الرب يبارككم​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 سبتمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااائع
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 سبتمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


----------



## candy shop (4 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رااااااااائع ومميز

شكرااااااااااااا ابو تربو 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أكتوبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع ومميز
> 
> شكرااااااااااااا ابو تربو
> 
> ...


ويبارك فيكى يا أمى
ميرسى لتشجيعكم


----------



## asamgdla (27 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع اكثر من ممتاز


----------



## تعيسة (5 نوفمبر 2012)

الله قادر على كل شيء

سبحان اسمه


----------



## توووته (30 مارس 2013)

سبحان الله


----------



## ElectericCurrent (30 مارس 2013)

مجهود   بحثي  رائع كالعادة 
الله يوفقك ويبارك فى خدمتك ويؤازركم بروحه القدوس .


----------



## بنت السعوديه (11 يونيو 2013)

بصراحه موضوع فى عايه الاهميه وذو فايده الف الف مليون شكر 
ولك اجمل تحياتى


----------

